# BIG flatty



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

In case you haven't seen this already...

Alaska angler wins epic struggle with monster halibut


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Were going to need more stuffing


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Heck, I'd need a bigger freezer!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Gulflady said:


> Heck, I'd need a bigger freezer!:thumbup::thumbup:


 
and a bigger grille and a bigger oven and a......................................


Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that would be an exciting catch.:thumbsup:........


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

thats absolutely insane


----------



## rq (Mar 9, 2009)

now thats what i call a door mat


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

even if he only kept a quarter of the meat off that fish, imagine the look the wife must have had on her face when he came in with that... and imagine if he came to the door with that hanging out of a truck lol


----------

